# Irregular PPAF



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I got my first PPAF on 8-22. The bleeding, cramping, etc. seemed normal (like all the other periods I've had in my life). Well, today's day 35 in my cycle and no sign of AF. I took a pregnancy test on Wednesday, but the control line didn't even show up. I think I'll buy another tomorrow, if no AF comes before then.

My periods have all been VERY regular, even after having a child. (Well, besides the time I was stupid, and took the Depo shot







, but that only lasted a short time) They're usually 28-29 days long.

We've successfully used withdrawal for BC, and have not had an "accident" in over 9 years! There was an occasion this past cyce where...

TMI alert...

DH pulled out, "went", and put it back in. There could've been semen left on him that went inside of me I suppose. He usually doesn't do this, but these days we don't DTD very often, so he was ultra sensitive I guess. Boy, he wouldn't be too happy with me if he knew I was sharing this type of info









Anyway, what's the delay here? Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Kinda in the same boat. PPAF #1 was 8-25, I usually run 30 day cycle. So I expected AF no later than this morning...... Still waiting. Had two VERY faint + day before yesterday but all tests since have been - . I'm on day 32 and confused, but I looked at my old posts and I posted something similar after DD2's birth. So I guess my body may take a couple cycles to get regular again. HTH


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well... I tested again and got a


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

If you're still bfing, your cycles might be kinda wacky for a while..

and, yes, there most likely was some semen left


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah I keep getting - finally spent the money on a digi and actually seeing it spelled out has made me decide it is just a wierd cycle. I've never had a cycle go this long even when EBFing. Please update as things change w/ you. It helps me feel less wierd









nevermind, mine started w/ very wierd looking blood and some grey. I think I know why my cycle was off now.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OceansEve* 
Please update as things change w/ you. It helps me feel less wierd



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *OceansEve* 
nevermind, mine started w/ very wierd looking blood and some grey. I think I know why my cycle was off now.

Grey? Why?


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

at first sign of my period there was a very small bit of grey tissue w/ pale blood, brown blood and some grey, very gooey not typical AF bleeding. Probably was pg, but didn't stick is my guess. I've read before that if you have a miscarriage later the grey is tissue from fetus. Just looked up pic of 4 week old fetus and that is basically what was on the TP just curled up on itself. If it hadn't been on the TP I would have missed it. Maybe I'm totally wrong maybe there is something else up with my system, but that is my guess from what I've read.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OceansEve* 
at first sign of my period there was a very small bit of grey tissue w/ pale blood, brown blood and some grey, very gooey not typical AF bleeding. Probably was pg, but didn't stick is my guess. I've read before that if you have a miscarriage later the grey is tissue from fetus. Just looked up pic of 4 week old fetus and that is basically what was on the TP just curled up on itself. If it hadn't been on the TP I would have missed it. Maybe I'm totally wrong maybe there is something else up with my system, but that is my guess from what I've read.


----------

